# Is 5.0 the max surge now?



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

The new city Im Ubering in has been surging to 5.0 a lot recently at select times but never over. I took a long break from Uber so not sure if there is a cap now. It sucks as there is no surge map at all but figuring the areas but can be sporadic, it just shows the level on the ping. At 68 cents a mile it sure is needed as flat rate is a brutal death grind unlike when I was in Seattle at over 1.30 a mile.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> The new city Im Ubering in has been surging to 5.0 a lot recently at select times but never over. I took a long break from Uber so not sure if there is a cap now. It sucks as there is no surge map at all but figuring the areas but can be sporadic, it just shows the level on the ping. At 68 cents a mile it sure is needed as flat rate is a brutal death grind unlike when I was in Seattle at over 1.30 a mile.


No in this market I often get 10x..


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I saw $33 surges on a Thursday 2 weeks ago in one tiny little parking lot, and I still haven't figured out why....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I saw $33 surges on a Thursday 2 weeks ago in one tiny little parking lot, and I still haven't figured out why....


It's called an ant lure. Ants rush to it and on the way they get a lower ping. Don't need to question why, turn off the app, drive to parking lot, turn on app. Rinse and repeat! Every once in a while we get one of those and you just have to milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's called an ant lure. Ants rush to it and on the way they get a lower ping. Don't need to question why, turn off the app, drive to parking lot, turn on app. Rinse and repeat! Every once in a while we get one of those and you just have to milk it for all it's worth.


I mean, _I_ know it’s a lure, but that specific spot did not make any sense at all. Of all places for the algo to pick, nobody in their right mind would think it would be okay to go there.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> No in this market I often get 10x..


I'm sorry I was joking.
I didnt realise anybody actually
had multipliers anymore. 
They have been gone here for years
We have a fixed $ surge per trip
People are now talking about flat rate trips where you dont really even get paid for what you drive
Uber just makes up the time and distance
So yea you have that to maybe look forward to


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm sorry I was joking.
> I didnt realise anybody actually
> had multipliers anymore.
> They have been gone here for years
> ...


Was jealous for a bit, miss that 9.9! Yah I was surprised as did that fixed BS amount in Seattle but came here to Tulsa and back to old school just no heat map. Ill take it!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Was jealous for a bit, miss that 9.9! Yah I was surprised as did that fixed BS amount in Seattle but came here to Tulsa and back to old school just no heat map. Ill take it!


So they are still paying a multiplier 
but you just cant see what/where it is?


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> So they are still paying a multiplier
> but you just cant see what/where it is?


Correct, this is all I see. Very stealthy and random at times.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Correct, this is all I see. Very stealthy and random at times.
> 
> View attachment 644422


I was hard till I saw the 20 minutes away LOL
I wouldnt even attempt to pick that up 
they would cancel and try again
My motto is
If you can see cows or corn you are screwed


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was hard till I saw the 20 minutes away LOL
> I wouldnt even attempt to pick that up
> they would cancel and try again
> My motto is
> If you can see cows or corn you are screwed


That is one side of Tulsa in the city to other. Big ass city. I have a 10 minute max but is hard here, I did take this one and called and they confirmed they were good to go and going over 10 miles so worked well, but yah this is cancel risk for sure that far.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

From where that is showing you, it looks like it would have been a pickup at River Spirit. Not a bad pickup and I know 21 minutes and it would be straight down 81st the whole way since there's no good highway to get on to get there.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

10 minute max pickup in Tulsa is very difficult if you stick with that hard and true. Only place in the city where you get quick pickups is downtown bar hoppers or dropping off at a casino and get a ping to pickup right behind it. Usually the average pickup in Tulsa is 7-10 minutes. Just never go to Owasso or Collinsville and you will be OK, it's like purgatory if you get out that direction.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

StrikeToWin said:


> 10 minute max pickup in Tulsa is very difficult if you stick with that hard and true. Only place in the city where you get quick pickups is downtown bar hoppers or dropping off at a casino and get a ping to pickup right behind it. Usually the average pickup in Tulsa is 7-10 minutes. Just never go to Owasso or Collinsville and you will be OK, it's like purgatory if you get out that direction.


Is very hard for sure. I learned the hard way with Owasso and stay away like the plague, have not gone to Collinsville yet. Not a fan of Sapulpa or Bixby


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

Bixby not so bad because it's close to Broken Arrow and Jenks unless you get wayyyyy south but I agree with you on Sapulpa and you can lump Sand Springs in there. I had a ping a couple of weeks ago for Duck Creek Casino out in Beggs. I noped out of that one really fast. Also, I live in BA so Bixby isn't too bad for me.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

I just seem to get trapped in Bixby with 3 dollar rides back n forth with kids going to church or somewhere short. Can't get a ride out of that place. I live by 81st and Garnett with a Tulsa address but BA a few blocks away.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I mean, _I_ know it’s a lure, but that specific spot did not make any sense at all. Of all places for the algo to pick, nobody in their right mind would think it would be okay to go there.


Dude I used to get $40 in the stupidest spots but I always got a short ride and went right back and got another one or two!


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

tonytone1908 said:


> Dude I used to get $40 in the stupidest spots but I always got a short ride and went right back and got another one or two!


----------

